# Bees Festooning



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I told those bees to get busy, but when I opened the hive today they were all just hanging out. 

Festooning crazy shapes



This was the end frame in a super.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice picture.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I love when they do that. It is the coolest thing. Dripping bees.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

It looks like they are spelling out something. Look ---> S...O...S...! 

Naw, maybe not...

That activity is one of the most fascinating to observe.

MM


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

It's obviously Elvis.


----------

